# Racer needs help



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Fellow RC Racer needs help

Hey everybody; one of our own needs a hand. Tim Donley first came to my attention because he was selling off all his RC equipment to raise money for his mother's cancer treatments. I did some checking and this is what I discovered: Tim's mother is in her third round in her fight against cancer. This is the third recurrence; and the third round of treatments. The first two rounds exhausted the family finances. Tim's dad is working seven days a week, trying to pay for his wife's treatments; but it isn't enough. Tim has helped all he can with the money end; but it still isn't enough. So, Tim is selling off all his RC stuff to try to raise money. Tim's mother is undergoing chemotherapy; and she has to have the (very expensive) treatments, or... 

This is the sort of thing that can hit any of us; at any time. I'm hoping we can all pull together to try to help Tim and his mother. How? Well, Thunder Road is going to have a "benefit" race in the next couple of months; just as soon as we can arrange it. I'm going to hit up the manufacturer's; and try to get some good door prizes. And, I'll put up some decent prize money. All the proceeds from the race will be sent to Tim, to help with the medical expenses.

Tim didn't ask anyone for help. He isn't asking for anyone's charity. He was simply selling off his stuff to raise some money. But I think there are times when we all could use a little help. And I think there are some things we should all do; simply because they need to be done. So, I'm stepping up to the plate. How about giving me a hand? Thunder Road will host a benefit race; the "Sue Donley Benefit Race". Details will follow shortly. Now... Who else will step up to help? We can do some good; and have fun doing it. If you need details; contact Tim directly. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Tim Donley
215 Fine St. Apt. 3
Excelsior Springs, Mo 64024
(816) 630-2889


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

This Is Awesome I Will Get A Check In The Mail For His Family Also 
Can We Send To The Address Listed Here And Who Should A Check Be Made Out To !!!!!!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Response to funai*

Just send the check straight to Tim; made out to Tim Donley. There's no need to get me into that loop. By sending the money straight to Tim, you'll know it will get to where it needs to go; and Tim will know where it came from. You're a great humanitarian; and you're helping a fellow RC Racer. Thanks for helping out in a great cause. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Tim Donley
215 Fine St. Apt. 3
Excelsior Springs, Mo 64024
(816) 630-2889


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Race*

The Sue Rickman (Tim Donley's mom) Benefit Race will be run on Saturday, July 22nd (Road Course); and Sunday July 23rd (Oval); at Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, VA. All race entry money will be donated directly to Tim Donley; to help with his mother's cancer treatments. Thunder Road will put up $250.00 in merchandise certificates each day, as prizes. That amount will *not* be deducted from the money paid to Tim. Tim will recieve every penny of the race entries. We'll open at 9:00 on Saturday; first round at 11:00. We'll open at 10:00 on Sunday; with the first round at 12:00. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com.

Any one wanting to donate door prizes should contact me at [email protected]; or send them directly to:

(Shipping address)
Ernie Padgette, Owner,
Thunder Road RC Speedway, LLC
6584 Tiffany Drive,
Bealeton, VA 22712

(540) 439-6085
[email protected]
Thunderroadrc.com

Any one wanting to donate cash to this most worthy cause should sent the money directly to Tim Donley at the below address. That way, you'll know the money gets where it needs to go; and Tim will know where it came from.

Tim Donley
215 Fine St. Apt. 3
Excelsior Springs, Mo 64024
(816) 630-2889

I have been pleased; and maybe a little bit surprised at how quickly the RC community has stepped up to the plate on this. We certainly take our shots at each other, at times; but when something like this comes along, EVERY ONE wants to help. You're a great bunch of racers, competitors and friends. I'm proud to be a part of this great community. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Race(s) Update*

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races on July 22 (Road Course) and 23 (Oval), at Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, Virginia are shaping up to be quite the events. Every penny of the $25.00 entry fee will be donated directly to Tim Donley, to aid in his mother's fight with cancer. Thunder Road will be putting up $250.00 in merchandise awards for each race.

A number of racers and teams have pledged to attend; and a host of manufacturers, including Associated, BMI, EAMotorSports, Jaco, Smc, Trinity and others have pledged support. We'll have a lot of door prizes and some really nice raffle items. Fastlane Raceway in Missouri will be holding a benefit race; and Coopers in Chatham, Virginia is checking their calerdar. Support for this most worthy cause is strong, and growing every day.

So mark the dates on your racing clendar. It's for a great cause; and it's looking like it will be a great couple of races. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

We are going to have an online raffle. All the sponsors that were mentioned before are going to send merchandise to be raffeled off. More detailes on that to come later. We will post all that is going to be raffeled. I will print off your name how many times you bought a ticket. Those tickets will be put in a hat for my mom to draw the names. I will post the results of who won what and then contact the sponsor and give them your shipping address and they will ship it direct to you. It is that easy, We need to keep this thread alive and at the top the more people who say they will be their the better. We need to give kudos to all the sponsors who donate merchandise to this great cause. Be sure when you get your ticket to send your address with it aswell incase you win something. I believe Shane is going to contact all the sponsors to see what they are going to donate, So we can post it later. I am going to talk to shane about how long this is going to go on for, but I think sometime in mid August we will draw names. That way we have pleanty of time for people to get onboard.

I would like to thank all of those who have said a prayer for my mom, and to all the sponsors who steped up to the plate for this cause. It shows who really cares for the hobby and its people involved in it.

If you would like to purchase tickets you can send cash, check, money order to me directly.

Thanks Tim Donley
215 Fine St. Apt. 3
Excelsior Springs, MO 64024


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

If all the sponsors could call me and let me know what all they are going to donate for the online raffel, I would appreciate it so I can post it on here.Or if you would like to be a sponsor you can contact me as well. I need to know the diffrence between the raffel and the door prizes that you will send to the tracks participating.

Thanks Tim Donley
(816)-630-2889


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes Ernie they will be $5.00 dollars a piece, Hey guys if you are wanting to buy Raffle tickets I can not do it through paypal any longer. I just got off the phone with them they are going to close my account if I continue to go through them, It seems you cant use paypal for raffles. So Payment will have to be made in the form of check, cash, money order, postal money order. Sorry for the inconvince I am starting to not like paypal anymore.


We should have alot of good stuff to raffel off.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes tickets are for sale now. I have sold 2 already lets keep it going. Still no word on what is going to be up for grabs


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Jonathan Anderson for his support. He has 2 tickets
ever thought he said he didnt want them. And thanks for being a sponsor.

I would also like to Thank Thomas Brown for his support. He has 2 tickets


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to thank Andrew smith for the support. He has 1 ticket


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to say thanks to Jonathan Kerr, He has 4 tickets

I would like to say thanks to Randall Burke, He has 4 tickets. I am glad to hear that you are putting on a race aswell.

I would like to say thanks to Jay Simpson, He has 4 tickets.


I would like to thank Greg Sharp, He has 2 tickets

This is starting to pick up, Lets keep it going guys
Thanks for all the support.
Tim Donley


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Good news!*

Good news on the sponsor front. Integy and Darkside have signed on as sponsors for the Sue Rickman Benefit Races, July 22nd (Road Course) and 23rd (Oval), at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA. That makes the current sponsor list Associated, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Integy, Jaco, SMC and Trinity. Details of the upcoming races can be found at thunderroadrc.com.

On the subject of sponsorship: The above mentioned sponsors have agreed to sponsor the Sue Rickman Benefit Races at Thunder Road. I will contact them, and ask if they would split their sponsorship donations between Thunder Road and Fastlane Raceway in Blue Springs, MO. Fastlane is Tim’s home track; and they have now agreed to set up a Sue Rickman Benefit Race. Exact details are not yet set, but will be in the near future.

By spreading the (donated) wealth around a bit; we will hopefully raise more money for Tim’s mother. However, we must bear in mind that none of the sponsors are bound by anything beyond their personal desire to assist in this most worthy cause. At Thunder Road, we will use smaller items as door prizes; and any large items (kits, lathes, etc) will be raffled or auctioned off.

Tim Donley and Fastlane will be running an internet raffle (see separate postings here). I’m hoping the various sponsors will see fit to donate a few larger items to the raffle; but again, we’re dependent upon their good will. Whatever they decide to donate will be put to good use; and will be very much appreciated.

Support for Sue Rickman (Tim’s mom) is coming in a number of fashions. Racers have been sending Tim checks; the sale of raffle tickets is building steadily; sponsors are still signing on; and we have two tracks holding benefit races, with two more trying to get a race organized. This is turning into a genuine happening! Stay tuned. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Billy Spence for his support, He has 2 tickets.

I would like to Thank Rick King for his support, He has 3 tickets


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Stonei Mullins for his support. He has 2 tickets

I would like to Thank Neil Cahill for his support. He has 10 tickets


I will be starting a new thread pretty soon with all the raffel items and details. Thanks Tim D.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Oliver Clipper for his support he has 10 tickets

I would like to Thank Terry Dalton for his support he has 4 tickets


Guys this is going good thanks to all so far, the help is very much appreciated. Tim D.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Bump*

Glad things are going well, Tim. I'm hoping to have some more good news early next week. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Jaco/smc*

Good news! I just talked with the nice folks at JACO and SMC. They have agreed to support the Sue Rickman Benefit Races at Thunder Road and Fastlane Raceway; *AND* to support the on line raffle. So, Tim will be receiving a box of JACO and SMC goodies to add to the raffle awards. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*More news!*

Tim; I'm back from vacation, and had time to make a few calls today. Trinity, J&D Machine (Hyperdrive), and (Gary) McAllister have signed on to support the Sue Rickman Benefit on line auction. Jason at BMI will also be sending another chassis conversion kit for the on line auction. I'll talk to you about the details. That makes the current list of sponsors look like Associated, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Integy, Jaco, J&D Machine, McAllister, SMC and Trinity. Fastlane Hobbies and Thunder Road will be doing Sue Rickman Benefit Races. Am I forgetting any one? Let's keep the raffle ticket sales going, guys! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*More sponsors*

Okay; I forgot B-Main Motorsports. That makes the current list of sponsors look like Associated, B-Main Motorsports, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Integy, Jaco, J&D Machine, McAllister, SMC and Trinity. The list is growing! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Unexpected sponsor*

We at Thunder Road got an unexpected boost for our Sue Rickman Benefit Races on the 22nd and 23rd of July. Unexpected, because it was unsolicited. Jon Anderson of R/K Racing Products sent a box of goodies to be used as door prizes at our Sue Rickman Benefit Races. Jon read about what we're doing here; and he donated the merchandise to help out the cause. Thanks to Jon for his donation.

Okay, Racers; time to start buying some raffle tickets and getting tuned up for the races. This is a great cause; and there are lots of great prizes in the raffle. And there will be lots of fast racing at the Sue Rickman Benefit Races across the country. Not to mention some great door prizes. When is the last time you got to feel really good about this hobby of ours? Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS:
Associated
B-Main Motorsports
BMI
Darkside
EAMotorSports
Integy
Jaco
J&D Machine
McAllister
R/K Racing Products
SMC
Trinity


PARTICIPATING TRACKS:
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval)


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Irrgang Racing Service*

Dave Irrgang and IRS have signed on as sponsors. Thanks, Dave. Ernie P.  

SPONSORS:
Associated
B-Main Motorsports
BMI
Darkside
EAMotorSports
Irrgang Racing Service
Integy
Jaco
J&D Machine
McAllister
R/K Racing Products
SMC
Trinity


PARTICIPATING TRACKS:
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval)


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Good news*

Tim; I'm happy your mother is in good spirits. Please tell her there are a lot of people pulling for her. We care; and she will be in our prayers. Thanks; Ernie P.  

------Tim wrote------------

I would like to say Thanks to Mark Unrath for his support, he has 2 tickets

Just to give a update on my mom she is doing well. She has started her chemo treatments, the doctor said she might not lose all her hair this time, so that has her spirits up. She is still trying to put on weight, I think she is up to 98 pounds and still eating strong.

I am glad to hear about other people having races, it is great to see people pulling together to help a fellow racer and his mom. Remember karma has a way of coming back around.Thanks Tim D


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Tekin and Voodoo Batteries sign on!!!*

David Wert of Voodoo Batteries has jumped in to support the effort as well, Tim. Another unsolicited sponsor. And, his racing team will be competing in our oval race at Thunder Road on July 23rd. Word is starting to get around! This is going **GREAT**. Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS:
Associated
B-Main Motorsports
BMI
Darkside
EAMotorSports
Irrgang Racing Service
Integy
Jaco
J&D Machine
McAllister
R/K Racing Products
SMC
Tekin
Trinity
Voodoo Batteries


PARTICIPATING TRACKS:
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval)


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Boosting a great cause*

Let's keep this going guys. A great guy who could use some help from the RC community; a great cause; some great sponsors; an on line raffle with some great prizes; and some great racing scheduled! We should all be on board with this. Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS: 
Associated 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco 
J&D Machine 
McAllister 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC 
Tekin 
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 


PARTICIPATING TRACKS: 
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO; August 5 and August 6th
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16 
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval) 

Teams pledged to attend the Thunder Road Races: 
Full Throttle Motorsports 
Voodoo Cells


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Race Reports*

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races were run at Thunder Road in Gordonsville, VA, this past weekend. Attendance was disappointing, considering the charitable nature of the events; but the racers who showed were rewarded with some great racing and some great door prizes, courtesy of sponsors Team Associated, B-Main Motorsports, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Irrgang Racing Service, Integy, JACO, J&D Machine, McAllister, R/K Racing Products, SMC, Tekin, Trinity and Voodoo Cells. Not to mention a big pile of money; $250.00 in awards each day! Smaller items were used as door prizes (And there were a bunch of those; every one went home with a handful.) and larger items were auctioned. The generosity of the racers was evident, as plenty of extra raffle tickets were sold; and the bidding was spirited for the larger items. Anything left at the end of the day will be shipped to Tim Donley for his on line raffle.

The Road Course race was held on Saturday. All the Thunder Road regulars welcomed Raymond Darroch, the newest of the JACO/SMC team drivers, to Thunder Road. Ray promptly returned our hospitality by turning his 19-Turn Touring Car Class heat races into a procession. Ray had his Corally hooked from the first few laps; and no one could touch him. Jesse Bean and Scott Gregory took turns trying, but neither one had anything to offer Ray. Steve Simmons seemed to have an edge in the opposite heat races, while Charlie Johnson (CJ) and Harold Ruckle (in a borrowed car) took turns trying to get past. By the time the qualifier dust settled, Ray had TQ with a blistering 36/5:02.52.

CJ and his T2 bested Harold Ruckle in the B Main in a close finish. Harold’s excuse for his second place was that he was afraid of bending the track owner’s FT TC4; but we all know the owner is a pussy cat, despite persist rumors of bodies buried in the nearby woods.

Jesse Bean finally recovered the handle on his T2; and he was all over Ray Darroch at the start of the A Main. Scott Gregory and Steve Simmons lurked just behind, locked in their own battle and hoping Jesse and Ray would take each other out. Ray kept his cool; and as he started inching out a lead, Jesse smacked the wall. One mistake was all Ray needed. He ran a near record pace to the end. Jesse could match Ray’s pace for a few laps; then he would slip a few tenths worth and Ray slowly eased away. Less than a lap separated the two at the flag, as Ray ran a 36/5:05.16. Scott and Steve ran a good race; with Scott (in his new IRS chassis’ed TC3) besting Steve at the end; again, by less than a lap.

Ray Darroch showed what a class act he really is by donating most of his first place money to the Sue Rickman Benefit Fund. A good day of racing for a great cause.

-----------------------------------------------------
Sunday was Oval; and the Thunder Road regulars turned out to support the cause. The racers were evenly divided between SPEC and Stock Classes. Qualifying in the SPEC Class featured a series of close races between Joel White and Steve Walker (Beach); with Harold Lam keeping them honest and Ernie Padgette trying to stay out of the way. Joel took TQ with 51/4:00.41.

The Stock Class featured some of the fastest and closest racing seen in a long time. Clayton Anderson (Big Clay) and Harold Ruckle were wheeling their Hyperdrives; with Jesse Bean in a Maverick and Steve Nelson (Seven) driving his KSG/RIP hybrid. They were locked in a struggle all night; with all four cars turning almost identical times, lap after lap. And those times were at, or near, a record pace. Any one of the four could, and in fact did, lead at any time. Jesse trailed most of the evening, but got the tweak right in the third heat; setting TQ with a 53/4:01.15.

The SPEC Main was more of the same; with Joel and Beach fighting it out for the lead and Ernie Padgette fighting an oddly slow chassis setup. Joel and Beach stayed within a second of each other right to the buzzer; with Joel leading by less than two tenths at the end.

The Stock Main featured a suddenly faster Jesse Bean; as he had tweaked his Mav right on the edge of loose and fast. He grabbed the lead at the start and ran like a thief; until he finally lost it between one and two. Seven, Harold and Big Clay all slipped past; leaving Jesse to fight his way back to the front. Jesse looked capable of doing it, but he got in too much of a hurry and bumped Harold trying to get past in turn four. That put Big Clay into a lead he held to the end, with Seven hanging on to his rear bumper and looking capable of going past at any time. Harold grabbed third and Jesse took fourth. Any one of the four could have taken this very close and competitive race.

The attendance could have been better; but the racing couldn’t have been much closer. Maybe the charitable nature of the day filtered over to the racing. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*More sponsors!*

Okay; we get to add two more sponsors. Our thanks to John Tag and TM RC Racing. Things are looking great, guys! 

SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Motorsports 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
John Tag 
J&D Machine 
McAllister 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th

Come on guys; grab some raffle tickets while you can! A great cause and an excellent chance to win some great prizes. And please remember these sponsors, when you put your money down. The RC community should care for it's own; and these sponsors did exactly that. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sponsor List*

Guys; the list of sponsors is starting to look like a "who's who" of RC Racing. There will be LOTS of raffle prizes; so let's get those raffle tickets moving. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Matt Bayless got two of his sponsors, OHP and Lightspeed, to jump in. Thanks, Matt.

SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Racing Motors 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports
Express Motorsports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
J&D Machine
Lightspeed 
McAllister
OHP 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Another sponsor; another race?*

We have another sponsor assisting with the on line raffle. Welcome Lefthander-RC to the sponsor list. Thanks for coming on board with this, Hays. It's a great cause; for one of our own. And, I'm working with another track, that will possible hold another benefit race for Sue Rickman. Let's keep the raffle ticket sales going, guys. Tim has a **LOT** of prizes to award. Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Racing Motors 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports
Express Motorsports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
J&D Machine
Lefthander-RC
Lightspeed 
McAllister
OHP 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th
(Soon to be anounced)


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys if you are wanting to buy Raffle tickets I can not do it through paypal any longer. I just got off the phone with them they are going to close my account if I continue to go through them, It seems you cant use paypal for raffles. So Payment will have to be made in the form of check, cash, money order, postal money order. Sorry for the inconvince I am starting to not like paypal anymore.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*New race scheduled*

Mike at Steel City Hobbies has signed on to hold a Sue Rickman Benefit Race on August 19th. Details are still being worked out; but they're on board, now. We'll let you know more as the details are filled in. Thanks for signing up to support this great cause, Mike. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Raffle tickets*

Tim; if folks at Thunder Road find that getting money to you is difficult, I'll be happy to collect the money, and send you a single check and list of raffle ticket buyers. That should make the process easier for our racers. Maybe other track owners or groups can do the same? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

SCH is always on board to help out for any good cause! The shop has not had all that much response yet for the 19th - most likely because summer is in full swing! It may be better to host a race when everyone is back in the swing of things... maybe after the ARCOR Oval Brushless Nationals (at SCH) towards the end of September or early October if that is not too late! If we run this in three weeks we most likely would not get as large of a turn-out I am afraid. We are always open for comments and suggestions! 
Mike :wave: 



Ernie P. said:


> Mike at Steel City Hobbies has signed on to hold a Sue Rickman Benefit Race on August 19th. Details are still being worked out; but they're on board, now. We'll let you know more as the details are filled in. Thanks for signing up to support this great cause, Mike. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Helping out*

Mike; you know best what will work for your racers and your area. Do it your way. As long as you're trying to help out in this effort, you can't go wrong. Set the date where and how you like. I'm sure Tim and his mom will appreciate the effort. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Raffle tickets*

Tim; I'll be selling raffle tickets for you, this weekend at Thunder Road. I'll collect the money and names, and send you a list of purchasers and a check. With the list of sponsors and prizes you have, I think people are going to want more tickets. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*And yet another sponsor!*

Jeff at Vinyl Trix Designs has donated a complete custom vinyl decal set fot Tim's on line auction. He will be contacting Tim directly, to set things up. I'm thinking the decal set could include a reference to the raffle winner's having supported the Sue Donley Benefit; something along the line of "Sue Donley RC Supporter". But, thats just my idea.

Man; this list of sponsors is getting to be a *long* list. How about you guys eyeballing it, for me? I'm sure I must have missed some one.

The time to get in on the raffle is right now! With this list of charitable sponsors, a couple of tickets has got to give you an excellent chance to win something nice. Right now, the list of sponsors looks like:


SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Racing Motors 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports
Express Motorsports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
J&D Machine
Lefthander-RC
Lightspeed 
McAllister
OHP Cells
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity
Vinyl Trix Designs 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th
(Steel City Hobbies; date to be anounced)

Great stuff going on, guys. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Raffle tickets*

Don't forget, guys; only a few more weeks to get your raffle tickets. Not only is this a great cause; but Tim has so many donations from his very generous sponsors, it will be hard NOT to win something. I'm going to pick up a few more; and so will the racers at Thunder Road. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

